# King Steak?



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2010)

As I mentioned in a previous post, my mother-in-law gave us one third of a beef cow. The meat arrived butchered. Some of the frozen chunks were labelled "king steak". This is what it looks like:







It does not cook up tender like something from the tenderloin. Any idea what it might be? I never heard of king steak and Googling doesn't find me any info. I can't find it on any beef cuts chart.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 24, 2010)

It reminds me of a sirloin. I'm not fond of sirloin because it is often very tough if just cooked as a steak.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 24, 2010)

After a bit of research I was able to find one obscure reference to "King Steak" on a "ask a butcher" site.  Is the information accurate...your guess is as good as mine.  

According to the reference, King Steak is another name for tenderloin.  Apparently different names are used for the same cuts on a regional basis.

To me if follows that the name of a given cut is just another marketing term meant to communicate the "desirableness" to a consumer.

.40

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana]
[/FONT]


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2010)

It's regularly annoying that the same cut of meat is called different things in different areas.  

If this king steak is tough, as the OP said, I doubt it's a tenderloin.  It looks like Selkie is closer to the truth.

You may be better off tenderizing it and making chicken fried steak or braising it.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 24, 2010)

"You may be better off tenderizing it and making chicken fried steak or braising it."

RATS, Andy, now you tell me.  I wish your post had come up a couple of days ago when I was trying to figure out what to do with that stringy muscle they called rib eye roast.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2010)

```

```



Zhizara said:


> "You may be better off tenderizing it and making chicken fried steak or braising it."
> 
> RATS, Andy, now you tell me.  I wish your post had come up a couple of days ago when I was trying to figure out what to do with that stringy muscle they called rib eye roast.




Sorry, I'll try to be faster next time!

My parents used to make eye round as a roast beef all the time and I always found it tough.  The eye round is often recommended for braising.  I've never braised one.

I use boneless chuck roasts for braising and stewing and more tender sirloin and tenderloin (when I'm feeling rich) roasts for roasting.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> It's regularly annoying that the same cut of meat is called different things in different areas.
> 
> If this king steak is tough, as the OP said, I doubt it's a tenderloin.  It looks like Selkie is closer to the truth.
> 
> You may be better off tenderizing it and making chicken fried steak or braising it.



I thought chicken fried steak was chicken? Would I pound it and do like Wiener schnitzel?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2010)

Selkie said:


> It reminds me of a sirloin. I'm not fond of sirloin because it is often very tough if just cooked as a steak.



Yeah, it does look like sirloin. And I'm not overly fond of it either. I always snicker when a particular friend of mine brags about his sirloin steaks. I've had them at his house, and they were nothing to write home about.

These danged things were even tougher than sirloin. Of course, I have never intentionally cooked sirloin that way.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> After a bit of research I was able to find one obscure reference to "King Steak" on a "ask a butcher" site.  Is the information accurate...your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> According to the reference, King Steak is another name for tenderloin.  Apparently different names are used for the same cuts on a regional basis.
> 
> ...



Actually, there are standards here in Canada. I downloaded them, and there was no "king steak" in the list. This guy should know. He teaches butchering.

The thing may be shaped like tenderloin, but I don't believe it is. I've seen that at the supermarket. Make up some name that sounds posh and overcharge for a tough piece of meat.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2010)

Chicken fried steak is cubed steak fried as you would do fried chicken.  The steak is sliced thin, pounded or run through a machine that 'cubed' them.

Don't confuse sirloin steak cut from the top or lower sirloin with sirloin strip steak.  The latter is a tasty and tender cut.  It's the bigger half of a porterhouse.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Chicken fried steak is cubed steak fried as you would do fried chicken.  The steak is sliced thin, pounded or run through a machine that 'cubed' them.
> 
> Don't confuse sirloin steak cut from the top or lower sirloin with sirloin strip steak.  The latter is a tasty and tender cut.  It's the bigger half of a porterhouse.



Here in Canada we call the big part from a porterhouse & T-bone a strip loin. No sirloin in the name.

I guess I'll let them defrost part way and cut them on a diagonal. I'll be pounding them, 'cause I don't have a machine to do it.


----------

